# Anyone at York Northern Motorcaravan Show this weekend ?



## 105062 (Jun 10, 2007)

Anyone at York Northern Motorcaravan Show this weekend ?


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Tribute_650 said:


> Anyone at York Northern Motorcaravan Show this weekend ?


Only about 43 MHF-ers - see :: here :: :wink:

Gerald


----------



## LAZZA (Oct 28, 2006)

*YORK SHOW*

Hi PAUL
We are going to the York show on Friday and we are camping with 
M.H.F It will be nice to meet up with you
Cheers Larry n Sue


----------



## fridgeman (Jul 11, 2007)

were comming up but are unsure wether to come friday and camp or saturday for the day, do you have to book for camping ?


----------



## andyman (Aug 31, 2006)

Would like to camp with the MHF's but still tugging so better keep away incase they crush me van with a RV.


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Fridgeman see

http://www.outandaboutlive.co.uk/exhibitions/booking/step1.asp?exhib=1&clear=1

For details

Steve


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*York*

Greetings,

We should be at York, but was not sure so we never booked with the group, so may see you all there, we will more than likely be in the disabled section if anyone comes around that way give us a knock.


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

We are there now , camped in the trade area 

Hope to get over to MHF rally over the weekend time permitting :wink: 


Chris


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Chris & Dunc, ready now  but us riff raff aren't allowed in till midday tomorrow, camping in general area. See you over the weekend.

Ian


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

This is where it gets complicated.
We'd like to go to the show on Saturday but we're waiting to see if we can get a pitch at the Chatsworth CC site on Friday night to see the OH's cousin who's staying there this week. If we do get a pitch I'm not sure we'll get across to York.
In addition the van is off the road at present having its fuel tank repaired and I'm not sure if it'll be ready in time.
Knife edge stuff.


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

I think I read somewhere that dogs are allowed in York Show and as we'll possibly have them on board I was wondering if anyone can confirm we can take them in with us?


----------



## 101600 (Oct 30, 2006)

Steamdrivenandy said:


> I think I read somewhere that dogs are allowed in York Show and as we'll possibly have them on board I was wondering if anyone can confirm we can take them in with us?


Yes there were many dogs in the show last year


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

bsb2000 said:


> I would reply, but I've only got 4 'posts' left - Doh!!!!


Make that 3 :wink:

BTW, good of you to use your posts up giving advice.

Gerald


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

Thanks for the dog info you guys, I should learn to trust my memory.
I think the last time we went to York Show was 2 years ago and the kids (?) were at home and able to dog sit for us.
Mind you I don't think we'll be looked upon too kindly if we drag two bearded collies (esp. if it's wet) round some small vans, even though our own is one of the smallest.


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

I didn't realise there is a limit on posts or is somebody at MHF getting at poor bsb?


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Once your subscription runs out, you become a visitor - you can read, but you can't post  

I think BSB's subscription ran out when we still gave people a few posts after the subs dried up, but the idea of free posts is to give new members the chance to try out the forum, and to see how useful it is.

Gerald


----------



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

Hi All,
We are camping at the York Show (first time) and would like to know if you can get into York on the bus. I have heard that there is a park and ride close to the race course. Can anyone help?
Thanks,
Sennen523.


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

The racecourse is just off one of the main roads into York and is only circa half a mile from the city wall and a bit more to the centre and Minster etc.
I believe loads of buses pass by on the main road, although I've never caught one so don't shoot me down if they don't sto!!!


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi Ian (bsb2000) , nice to see you on here again  Look forward to seeng you again.

Dogs are allowed ( i have 4 here ) so if anyone wants to borrow a couple feel free :lol: 

Warners are running a bus into York i believe ,they do it at all the shows.

Even after a bit of rain last night and lght shower today the ground is still ok and the metal roadways are down anyway.

Should be a good weekend  

Chris


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Last year there were free (or £1 return) busses to York & back from the main entrance. Think you just produced your show pass.

We will be up there on Friday about 6pm & stopping till Sunday pm all being well. We are camping with a group called MHF. We camped with them last year, their a rowdy lot :wink: .

Frank, Katie, Nicola, Samantha & Frosty the dog!
Closely followed by Supernan, AKA Doreen & Dave. 

See you there :lol: .


----------



## 1happy (Jun 15, 2005)

could go if you said there was a protest about water on Fiat and Peugeot engines...otherwise been advised not to drive vehicle and wait for engineers report!!!
1(un)happy


----------



## 105062 (Jun 10, 2007)

Cool, I'll take that as a yes then, where will the MHF Rally be, will it have a banner to Identify it ? -as I do not know any faces  

There is a bus stop opposite the site entrance with a regular bus service into the city. Only 10 mins walk though for those who can.

Cheers P


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Tribute_650 said:


> Anyone at York Northern Motorcaravan Show this weekend ?


Yes I will be on Saturday!Peter.


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Tribute_650

We have our own stand on the site Look out for the MHF marquee, not sure if the flag got to site. If it did then flag will be above marquee also.

Frank
Look forward to seeing you again.


Peter
Look forward to meeting you and thanking you personally for your forthcoming contribution to the Specs DB.


Steve


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

We went at the last minute  We were in nearby Pocklington to see Brian Kennedy (www.briankennedy.co.uk) and as we were so near went along.

Great show and we couldnt beleive how big it was/is - it makes Vanfest look like a corner stall. Got my TV aerial sorted out and a few other little bits and bobs. It also gives us ideas about a bigger 'rig' or sticking with what we have 

Sorry we didnt find the MHF stall or we would have said hello 

P and A


----------



## 1happy (Jun 15, 2005)

*water ingress! are there anymore with this out there?*

I wonder did anyone see if "water features" were still selling on the dealer stands :roll: 
just asking
1happy


----------



## sweetie (Nov 28, 2005)

Just arrived home from york show.
Great show plenty of bargains.
Shame dave never bought literature and poster to our stand no 140a the fudge stand as promised friday morning had a table waiting to put them on might have been able to gain few more interested people. waited till 6.30 sunday but most people gone home by then.


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

*Re: water ingress! are there anymore with this out there?*



1happy said:


> I wonder did anyone see if "water features" were still selling on the dealer stands :roll:
> just asking
> 1happy


How about - as there is a dedicated 'moaning about your particular problem' thread - you take that over there?

One persons individual and continual bitch about a problem sometimes interferes with an otherwise happy thread


----------



## 102001 (Dec 3, 2006)

*york show*

best show we've got to so far this year got on site friday afternoon stayed next to mhf camping on autotrail club site due to mhf being fully booked 
entertainment started friday evening watching motorhomes trying to get to general area from end of metal road in mud bath and went to saturday night entertainment well laid out and as good as friday night entertainment no queueing and plenty of seats and bar staff i found it overall a very well organized show


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

One word springs to mind today "TRACTOR" ,it has been raining for a while now and there are still a helluva lot of people here so getting out will be fun :wink: 

It has been a good show 

Chris


----------



## 1happy (Jun 15, 2005)

*Re: water ingress! are there anymore with this out there?*

Hi J99Dub.
Thankyou for your constructive criticism :roll: 
My question was genuine although worded a touch 'tongue in cheek' :!: 
I think your comments show you have failed to grasp the enormity of the problem and how many people are affected,
Occassionally people post idle banter on the dedicated "moaning about your particular problem" thread and even with feelings running high they are not abused or attacked.



J99Dub said:


> How about - as there is a dedicated 'moaning about your particular problem' thread - you take that over there?
> One persons individual and continual bitch about a problem sometimes interferes with an otherwise happy thread


I shan't bother your "happy thread" again with our problem and apologise for my intrusion.
1happy


----------



## sparky_speedy (Sep 20, 2005)

*York show*

We left yesterday lunchtime and arrived home in essex about 6pm - not too bad on the M1.

Sorry we didn't get to say goodbye - everyone must have been catching some more bargains.

We had a good time and managed to buy some Morroccain carpet and a flat screen TV. Also a gadget to watch TV on your laptop. Have tried it at home connected to our external arial and it is v good. You can get all the freeview channels as well as radio. Also can record programmes to watch later but have not tried that yet. No good with the small arial supplied but wil try and get another and see what happens.

We met up with Dave on the MHF stand - it looked quite impressive. not sure how anyone could have missed it as the banner was flying quite high.

Sweetie - was yours the stall with different flavour fudge in bars and you cut it up according to how much you wanted? if it was - i had some and it was really lovely.

looking forward to our next rally - fishing at Five Lakes.

Deb and Paul


----------



## zoro (May 1, 2005)

Hi all 
Just to add it was a good show/rally. Met Dave for the first time (before he started work see below) and of course met some old friends and made some new ones.
It just get's better!
Steve F


----------



## quartet (Jul 9, 2006)

*Doh I missed it!*

Don't know how but I missed the stall!
Where was it exactly? Opticians appointment for me!
Barry


----------

